# Stingray top tube decals



## videoranger (Jun 13, 2018)

Anyone have a source for correct top tube Scwhinn decals in white to fit a 67 Stingray. Bicyclebones decals have Schwinn script that is too thick and blunt points on stars, so they are not good. Thanks
Update: Just bought a pair from Kirk on ebay (he'll send the smaller 7 5/8" ) They looked very good from listing pics.


----------



## videoranger (Jun 18, 2018)

Decals came very well packaged in cardboard inside a padded envelope. I haven't put them on yet. They look very correct when held up next to originals on my other '67 and 65 Stingrays.


----------



## Intense One (Jun 19, 2018)

videoranger said:


> Decals came very well packaged in cardboard inside a padded envelope. I haven't put them on yet. They look very correct when held up next to originals on my other '67 and 65 Stingrays.



Looking for similar water slide decals too...I saw both seller listings....thanks for the info.


----------



## videoranger (Jun 19, 2018)

Be sure to specify the shorter ones if for a Stingray. Larger Schwinn's use longer ones. Also if you need a chain guard screen KoolStuff has a very good screen painter


----------



## Moseph (Nov 13, 2018)

Does anyone have a link for Kirk's decals?


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 13, 2018)

Moseph said:


> Does anyone have a link for Kirk's decals?




No link but I have a extra set or two .


----------



## Gus (Dec 21, 2019)

If anyone has sting ray chain guard original decal scans, I can use one to reproduce another model. thank you.


----------



## vastingray (Dec 21, 2019)

Bicyclebones on eBay has all the decals you need


----------

